# Duramag



## Wolynge (Feb 11, 2021)

Anyone run duramag canopy truck bodies? They seem pretty well built considering getting one for my cab and chassis to replace my reading service body. 

I like that the sides aren't tapered and go to edge of tool boxes for bigger interior shelves. Should have a ton more storage space.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I suggest a steel body, aluminum can corrode worse due to salt and it's much tougher/expensive to fix. Steel is stronger.

Why not get an E-series cab? Do you really need two rows of seats?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I’d be Leary on the quality of paint. I looked at a lot of service boxes and knapheide then reading seem to hold up the best. Knapheide boxes around here seem to hold up the best. Custom high $$$ custom boxes rotted out the fastest. I’d find a close dealer and go look at the quality of some.


----------



## Wolynge (Feb 11, 2021)

That's what I fear with aluminum having worked on boats at one point. Changing the anode rods on outboards used to be a PITA job. 

I usually like a cab & chassis because of the 4x4. 4 doors are a bit much tho. Parking and wheel base isnt too much of an issue I'm in a more rural part of Jersey.


----------



## Wolynge (Feb 11, 2021)

Dpeckplb said:


> I’d be Leary on the quality of paint. I looked at a lot of service boxes and knapheide then reading seem to hold up the best. Knapheide boxes around here seem to hold up the best. Custom high $$$ custom boxes rotted out the fastest. I’d find a close dealer and go look at the quality of some.


I do like the knapheide as well. I just dont like how most reading boxes taper. One of the utility companies around here runs reading and altec. I was told the readings are rotting out too at least with steel someone could weld it in easier than aluminum. What type of road salts, brines they use up your way?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Wolynge said:


> That's what I fear with aluminum having worked on boats at one point. Changing the anode rods on outboards used to be a PITA job.
> 
> I usually like a cab & chassis because of the 4x4. 4 doors are a bit much tho. Parking and wheel base isnt too much of an issue I'm in a more rural part of Jersey.


Cab and chassis is the way to go. I have one on order now. I thought about going to a cab and a half, for lunches/clothing/toolbags. I ended up going with a crew cab. It worked out to 500$ more.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Wolynge said:


> I do like the knapheide as well. I just dont like how most reading boxes taper. One of the utility companies around here runs reading and altec. I was told the readings are rotting out too at least with steel someone could weld it in easier than aluminum. What type of road salts, brines they use up your way?


I have the kuvcc waiting. It tapers but those shelves will be for my bins.
They use rock salt and rock salt pre wet. The gas company runs reading boxes and they are basically rotten when retired. The knapheide ones were in considerable better shape.


----------



## Wolynge (Feb 11, 2021)

Dpeckplb said:


> I have the kuvcc waiting. It tapers but those shelves will be for my bins.
> They use rock salt and rock salt pre wet. The gas company runs reading boxes and they are basically rotten when retired. The knapheide ones were in considerable better shape.


Gotcha. knapenhide makes some nice ones on Vans too. Do you primarily do service work? I've always had the extend cab but rarely have anyone working with me. If I did new construction or larger jobs I'd think about the crew cab. 

I almost bought a single cab f550 box truck last year used with a lift gate and 16' but it had some funky wiring under the dash and they were asking a bit much.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

My truck is a 2012 Silverado 3500HD gas with a knapheide body. There is definitely some rust but by no means is it rotting away. All the latches on the side doors still stay nice and dry inside. They also open, close, and lock without any trouble. So after almost 10 years of hard use I’d definitely recommend a knapheide for sure.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Wolynge said:


> Gotcha. knapenhide makes some nice ones on Vans too. Do you primarily do service work? I've always had the extend cab but rarely have anyone working with me. If I did new construction or larger jobs I'd think about the crew cab.
> 
> I almost bought a single cab f550 box truck last year used with a lift gate and 16' but it had some funky wiring under the dash and they were asking a bit much.


I do a mix of everything, service, new residential, site services, septics. This way the truck can tow the machine when the dump truck isn’t needed. 
I hear you on the used truck. I looked at some used ones. I’d rather a blown motor than engine problems.
Do you already have a chassis?


----------



## Wolynge (Feb 11, 2021)

Sstratton6175 said:


> My truck is a 2012 Silverado 3500HD gas with a knapheide body. There is definitely some rust but by no means is it rotting away. All the latches on the side doors still stay nice and dry inside. They also open, close, and lock without any trouble. So after almost 10 years of hard use I’d definitely recommend a knapheide for sure.


That's good to hear I tried calling a dealer a while back here to get a knap price and they never got back to me but I'm starting to look again. 

Good point about the doors. A company I worked at has supreme bodies and the doors used to fly open when turning lol


----------



## Wolynge (Feb 11, 2021)

Dpeckplb said:


> I do a mix of everything, service, new residential, site services, septics. This way the truck can tow the machine when the dump truck isn’t needed.
> I hear you on the used truck. I looked at some used ones. I’d rather a blown motor than engine problems.
> Do you already have a chassis?


I've got a cab chassis 6.0 ford but its bulletproofed. Runs great reading box is starting to leak a little though


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Wolynge said:


> I've got a cab chassis 6.0 ford but its bulletproofed. Runs great reading box is starting to leak a little though


I had better luck clicking request a quote on knapheides website. Had someone contact me the next day. I have had new diesels. Keep your 6.0 going. They were good once bulletproofed. You can get away with taking off the egr. New trucks can’t and cost lots when they break. 
my new one I went back to gas.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

this is what mine will look like.


----------



## Wolynge (Feb 11, 2021)

Dpeckplb said:


> I had better luck clicking request a quote on knapheides website. Had someone contact me the next day. I have had new diesels. Keep your 6.0 going. They were good once bulletproofed. You can get away with taking off the egr. New trucks can’t and cost lots when they break.
> my new one I went back to gas.


I dont blame you. I've heard alot of issues with all the newer diesels. At my old job we had a couple issues with the def and redundant heater.

That new 7.3L gas Ford looks like itll be a good engine. Maybe in a couple years I'll buy a new one. It's just not quite in the budget yet, 2019 seemed like a great idea to start a company, buy a shop and then boom 2020 hit Haha.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Wolynge said:


> I dont blame you. I've heard alot of issues with all the newer diesels. At my old job we had a couple issues with the def and redundant heater.
> 
> That new 7.3L gas Ford looks like itll be a good engine. Maybe in a couple years I'll buy a new one. It's just not quite in the budget yet, 2019 seemed like a great idea to start a company, buy a shop and then boom 2020 hit Haha.


That’s what I’ve been most thankful for, I’ve been busier since 2020 started. A lot of septics weren’t up to taking that big of daily flow.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Did you find anymore information?


----------



## Wolynge (Feb 11, 2021)

Dpeckplb said:


> Did you find anymore information?


Still waiting on the quote I gotta call the guy. I'm betting it's close to 20k haha. The readings are up there


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

My knapheide in Canada was 25k. Anything custom was in the 40-65 range.


----------

